# Toro 721E Help!



## Phazer36 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gents, hello new to this site. Need some help. Last week while snowblowing a customers back porch, I ran over an extension cord with my Toro 721 E. Ended up cutting the cord with a knife from the paddles. Attempted to start it but the rip cord was tight no chance of pulling it. When I got home took the belt cover off and drive belt was fine. I used a ratchet and socket to turn the crank. It would make about 90% revolution then stop or hang up, and if I'd spin it in the other direction same thing. So I removed the spark plug and it would make a full revolution, but oil would slop out of the hole. Gentlemen, did I break the connecting rod? Is there somethging else going on here? This has been a great snowblower with lots of power even in thick wet snow. Really sucks. How hard would it be to rebuild it? Or replace engine? Looking for input, suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

No worries when you tilted back machine to remove cord the oil in motor went up into cyl fouling spark plug 

Remove plug clean plug 
Pull engine over without plug and ign off to clear oil from cyl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

agree with groomerz, while the machine was being cleared the oil ran past the rings into the bore. with the plug removed pull it over easily by hand till it stops pumping out oil, make sure you top off the crankcase before re firing the motor


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If the rings are good, compression is good, can you get any oil past the rings? Even a slim bit? Let alone a substantial amount to lock the piston? It would seem to me if oil can slip past the rings that easily it would be a smoker? Then what is it SScotsman that it's been said stores all his machines in the storage position, does this mean every spring or everytime he uses his machines he has to remove the spark plug and pump out the oil? If it's leaking that bad to lock the piston, you'll have oil in the muffler.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Hot oil will get past rings. When inverted 

Not as fast when oil is cold but still will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It sounds like a form of Hydro lock. Do what Groomerz suggested. I also agree with his assesment. If the connecting rod broke it would be too easy to pull the chord and then it would hand up on something and be too hard. Even with the spark plug removed. I you have a fuel shut off valve it is always a good idea to turn it off when you tip the machine. If not , see if you can add one.


----------



## Phazer36 (Feb 26, 2021)

Guys, I can't thank you enough. Everything is good now. I drained the oil. Added fresh oil and plug. Started after a few pulls and smoked like a trash fire. But stopperd smoking after a few minutes, and runs great. Thanks again!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Phazer36 said:


> Guys, I can't thank you enough. Everything is good now. I drained the oil. Added fresh oil and plug. Started after a few pulls and smoked like a trash fire. But stopperd smoking after a few minutes, and runs great. Thanks again!


Beer me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

